# What ROM are people using now that Axiom is gone?



## djdanko1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was a big fan of AXIOM's ROM and have had no problems with it. I am running 2.4 with francos kernel and love it. Just curious if there is anything out there that is above and beyond 2.4 and worth upgrading too? otherwise i am staying with this. Thanks guys.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm running WrongForum Rom v1.0


----------



## djdanko1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh my bad... well i'm not sure where I was suppose to put it.


----------



## gravitas (Jul 12, 2011)

RealDev Rom version 2.65c revision 4.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Its still up on other sites but I run cm9 by winner00


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

First you only post releases and updates in the developer forum. This should be in general forum if a mod could move it. And second I'm still running axiom 2.4 nothing else really catches my eye. And I've tried em all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djdanko1 (Jan 5, 2012)

What do you mean your still up on other sites?


----------



## djdanko1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry about the wrong posting area. thanks whezzel as of right now I am sticking to 2.4


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

AOKP Build 19 with IMO Lean Kernel 1.7.1. Great combo, great battery life. Smooth all the way through.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hands Down AOKP B20 with all the mods.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Im on code name android with franco kernel and switching to imos can't decide.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Axiom is played out until DT returns and there are so many great roms that are out there. I like both AOKP and Codename but B20 is the shizz with Franco's kernal or faux 10m tuna kernel. If you are a minimalist go for redemption or Gummynex. Just my OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

OP,

There's plenty of these threads: "Axiom is gone, what's good now?" or "What's the best ROM and/or kernel?". You've got three different ROM/kernel combinations other than what you're running currently listed throughout this thread, and if you read the other threads like this you'll see every ROM/kernel listed in those threads too. I would just pick a ROM, try it out for two or three days, make a back up, and try something else. That way you can see what works best for your taste.

I cannot guarantee that what works for me or what I like will work for you. So far I've tried everything listed in this thread, and then some.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Axiom 2.4 
Nothing else appeals to me right now


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

wow i guess most Axiom users were semi-retarded and incapable of being independent thinkers...how many of these fudgeing threads are we gonna have? makes me think these people are jerkin it to naked pics of DT...shit was gone like a month ago people and the world is still rotating quit making these stupid threads


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't been able to find a better ROM than Axiom. It was the best thing since the invention of electricity. How am I going to live without it anymore







It used to brew my coffee in the morning for me and kiss me goodnight when I went to bed. Ohhhhhh, how I miss it


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

AOKP


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

Gummy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm about to try liquid with Franco, I heard it's a good combo


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

AOKP with franco's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## azndan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anything that doesn't have numb3rs 1n th3 thr3ad t1tl3


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

AOKP w/Trinity 512.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

azndan2 said:


> Anything that doesn't have numb3rs 1n th3 thr3ad t1tl3


+1


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

winner's CM9 Kang since day one. Love me some CM greatness!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I have tried gummy (laggy for me), CNA (slow data) and AOKP (bluetooth wouldn't connect in car, and email log in erorrs), and keep restoring Axiom 2.4. I want to keep another Rom, but they have all had issues. Maybe I need to try redemption.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

AOKP 20 with Franco 13.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

AOKP Milestone 2. Rock Solid.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

azndan2 said:


> Anything that doesn't have numb3rs 1n th3 thr3ad t1tl3


lol


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

fillyo said:


> I have tried gummy (laggy for me), CNA (slow data) and AOKP (bluetooth wouldn't connect in car, and email log in erorrs), and keep restoring Axiom 2.4. I want to keep another Rom, but they have all had issues. Maybe I need to try redemption.


Can't speak for gummy, but the issues with the other 2 roms are not rom issues...I've been on both and bluetooth as well as data have been pristine on both.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't see how anything can be better than AOKP. It just doesn't seem possible to me. I'm not even saying that because I'm trying to be a douche. I just seriously don't see how another ROM beats it. Smooth, fast, stable, feature packed, good BL....AOKP B20 with Trinity Kernel. Try it out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone else gettin shitty batt life with b20 and trinitys? might try imos or franco


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

Obviously I'm not the OP, and have practically no Rep. status on Rootz at all, but I just want to say thank you to those who responded to this inquiry with helpful / useful information. I understand it was obviously posted in the wrong section, and maybe a little trial and error could haven answered this question before even posting it. But there is no place for anyone replying like they are know-it-all's and acting like complete dickheads (not many, just a select couple earlier in the thread, minus any Mod's). Just because someone might have done it a little differently, this isn't only a place to GIVE advice, but also a place for those of us who don't know enough to GIVE, but also to RECEIVE advice in order to have the ability to do these things on our own at some point. Responding like anyone is less-than or the like shows lack of intelligence on THEIR side, and also pertains to the topic at hand nill. Sorry for the RANT, but it just never ceases to surprise me how some select members would rather run off at the mouth then just keep the proverbial "can closed " and submit helpful advice or just say NOTHING at all! Sorry, again that this may be a little-bit off topic!

*Edit: Just to point out, main individual of focus on above statement is, just to keep it sort-of subtle, "Soon to be programmer"*


----------



## ortizchief (Sep 23, 2011)

why axiom is gone anything wrong?


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Axiom has been gone for a while now. It's a shame but things happen. Anyway, I was getting less than desirable battery life on the trinity kernel. As good and smooth as it was, it wasn't worth losing 10-15% battery an hour. And that was with the 1200/350 conservative settings in setCPU. Franko's 14.3 kernel is what i'm on now, and all is well and good again. A slightly slower experience, but overall still very good and very fast.


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

porterhouse said:


> I don't see how anything can be better than AOKP. It just doesn't seem possible to me. I'm not even saying that because I'm trying to be a douche. I just seriously don't see how another ROM beats it. Smooth, fast, stable, feature packed, good BL....AOKP B20 with Trinity Kernel. Try it out


 Each to their own but I'm not getting the performance that I want with AOKP. I've been using it since before the Milestone days. It's feature packed but a little sluggish compared to Codename. Also, codename is much better with battery life. At least with my own experience... But rant aside they are both superb ROM's and the developers have done an amazing job. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

porterhouse said:


> I don't see how anything can be better than AOKP. It just doesn't seem possible to me. I'm not even saying that because I'm trying to be a douche. I just seriously don't see how another ROM beats it. Smooth, fast, stable, feature packed, good BL....AOKP B20 with Trinity Kernel. Try it out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have you tried Liquid yet? The team literally built the rom without the phone, but the beta was so good some followers just sent them a new Nexus. I've been running liquid roms since my og Droid, never had anything really compete with them. The boot animations are notorious for being crappy but hands down the best for performance. The rom download includes gapps and is less than 100MB in size lol how's that for a small footprint. Has most of the customization features of AOKP or other up-to-date roms as well.

F2E


----------



## Keltron (Dec 29, 2011)

The best replacement I've found for axi0m has been Apex. It is the smoothest and longest-lasting ROM I've used so far.. I've used AOKP, Redemption, RootzBoat, Codename, Bugless Beast, Liquid, and Android Revolution. Try out Apex! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

ive tried them all as well. didnt find one i liked till recently. im running AOKP milestone 3 on francos kernel. its nice. the one think i miss is the cm9 notification toggles. the aokp ones just rnt the same


----------



## thickey85 (Feb 1, 2012)

definitely use liquid Beta 5!! ive tried them all and its the lightest, fastest most customizable rom out there


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Still rocking axiom


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Running Liquid ICS 5 Beta. I have loved Liquid from the Droid OG days. That coupled with Lean Kernel and Lean Tweaks I am getting what I consider to be a very bug free phone.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

There is lots of ROMs, believe it or not, it is a popular device! Keep the flames down please.


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

Liquid beta 5 is my choice. For a beta its rock stable.


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

My bad, b16. I'll claim some responsibility on that. As much as people get fed up with the congestion of re-post(s) after re-post(s) about the same stuff, my humanity allowed me to get a little peaved about the (non constructive) criticizing toward it. Honestly, I'm thankful you removed that BS. Was mostly quite usless. Fellow G'Nexians, let's continue making love to our sweet, sweet device!


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

Droid theory is back and porting axiom to other phones. I wonder if he will ever develop for the gnex again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

If I were him and saw threads like this I would stay far far away...

That being said, been using aokp. but I would wipe without a backup if DT gave me something to flash


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I really like Liquid Beta 5. Incredibly fast and smooth with great battery life (on IMO kernel) with tons of features.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

jeff5891 said:


> Droid theory is back and porting axiom to other phones. I wonder if he will ever develop for the gnex again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think he will last I heard was that he had broke his gnex but would come back once he got another

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## arcsum68 (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely incredibly stable rom, this is probably the most stable ROM i have ever used on any phone (OG Droid, Fascinate, TBolt, Gnex)

Very sad to find that he is not developing anymore, I will stick with Axiom for now.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

arcsum68 said:


> Absolutely incredibly stable rom, this is probably the most stable ROM i have ever used on any phone (OG Droid, Fascinate, TBolt, Gnex)
> 
> Very sad to find that he is not developing anymore, I will stick with Axiom for now.


This is a very old thread. DT is developing again. He has several threads in the DEV section and his DroidHive site.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> This is a very old thread. DT is developing again. He has several threads in the DEV section and his DroidHive site.


That.

You can find releases at the link below. 
http://rootzwiki.com/forum/470-hive-dev/


----------

